# Sears Craftsman Shaper



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Greetings, 

Does anyone know were I can get info on either the bearing set or the spindle assembly for a Sears Craftsman wood shaper Model # 113.23920.


I checked on line and Sears no longer carries these parts. 


Mike


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

RetiredLE said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Does anyone know were I can get info on either the bearing set or the spindle assembly for a Sears Craftsman wood shaper Model # 113.23920.
> 
> ...


You might BOLO... CL and eBay. Or, check with Grizzly, Delta, or Powermatic to see if they might have something comparable. Also you might meander through this site to see what's available.












 







.


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Try grizzly.com I had the same problem with a Sears Craftsman 6-1/8 jointer/planer which I believe was built buy grizzly almost identical anyway and the belt fit both


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Mike,this dosen't directly answer the question......and not trying to be the least bit difficult....but,

>Is this their std contractor model(I couldn't turn up any pics,googling)?

>The bearings likely "off the shelf",and easily gotten

>Is this one of those spindle's with stupid internal socket cap(allen wrench)that breaks where the keyway is(key'd washer)and makes you question the sanity of the dimwhit who thought that up

>Or is the spindle trash in some other way

The spindle in the model I think it is is rather easy to make,get some nice aftermarket bearings.......and voila.Also,if its the model I think it is.......you can swap the motor location(uses NO extra parts),which moves it to the fr...thereby reducing machines footprint in half.And somewhat helps smooth the whole things balance out in a way that makes it worthwhile.....AND,further's the notion that this whole shaper was a Monday morning(after a w/end DRUNK)engineering effort.We have one and its a mighty fine shaper,albeit a headscratcher from a design standpoint?BW


PS,got some parts(spindle)layin around.....you can have for shipping.....or swap me out your old...or,whatever?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sears Parts Direct*

pulls up this diagram for model http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par.../00001541/00004?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=11323920

I have the same shaper and a few others here do also. Like BW says the bearings are standard sizes. The spindle a whole 'nother matter from the looks of it. Just what's wrong with it? Threads buggered up? Shaft bent? etc. A machine shop could true it up? I've seen a least one on Craigs List recently. I got mine "free" from a friend who said: "You want it? it's too scary for me!...Sure". I don't use mine anymore since I got some nice table mounted routers in lifts, but if the right application came up and I had the right cutter....I probably would.  bill

BTW this one is just up the road from me: http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/2497290170.html

A little further: http://toledo.craigslist.org/tls/2461374026.html


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to all for the replies. 

I have included a photo (that I used from the Craigslist link that was posted) along with the parts diagram photo of the spindle. 

The bearings are the problem. They rattle like crazy when the machine is turned on - yet when you remove and spin them by hand, they seem to be tight with no discernible slop. The bearings do have a part number on them which I gave to Sears Parts. The bearings arrived with the same part number but the inner race is about a 1/32nd of an inch too small and clearly won't fit on the shaft. So back they go. The rest of the spindle and shaft are in good shape. Just need bearings.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I got mine "free" from a friend....you want it? it's too scary for me!..


I would be interested in the spindle yes. The rest of the machine is in good shape with a new motor installed,


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

BWSmith said:


> PS,got some parts(spindle)layin around.....you can have for shipping.....or swap me out your old...or,whatever?


If the bearings are in good shape, I would be interested in the spindle if it's the same model I have.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sorry for confusion here*



RetiredLE said:


> I would be interested in the spindle yes. The rest of the machine is in good shape with a new motor installed,


I was quoting the conversation with my friend that gave it to me. I'm keepin' mine ....for the appropriate application.  bill


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Regarding the spindle here.There aren't any bearings on it.......there ain't ANYthing on it.Just a pretty simple pc of shaft w/dimensional shoulders/diameters.

Its been a few years since replacing the bearings on ours.Do you have a way of getting the old bearings off?I'd just mic them and go find off the shelf replacements....by-passing Sears altogether.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just throwin' this out*

It may not be the bearings. The spindle pulley could be loose?
The motor not securely mounted? The belt is buggered up? 
*If I don't lock the spindle height knob it "rattles like crazy"*


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

BWSmith said:


> Do you have a way of getting the old bearings off?I'd just mic them and go find off the shelf replacements....by-passing Sears altogether.BW


Yes I was able to get them off with no probs. May have to search for a replacement as you suggested.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> It may not be the bearings. The spindle pulley could be loose?
> The motor not securely mounted? The belt is buggered up?
> *If I don't lock the spindle height knob it "rattles like crazy"*


I checked those items as well and they were tight. I tried it with the spindle lock locked, unlocked, fully up, and fully down. No change.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How did you fix this?*

Any luck on the bearings? :blink:


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I would bet the bearings are an off the shelf common item.
Unless---it was built by Walker Turner.


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Any luck on the bearings? :blink:


Sorry for not posting an update on this. 

I ended up replacing the bearings. It still chattered like crazy.

Turns out it was the pulley. Not the one on the motor, but the one on the main shaft assembly. With the belt on you couldn't tell one way or another. Closer examination of the pulley revealed it hadn't been machined properly when it was manufactured. The bore was out of alignment and elongated at one end. Replaced the pulley and she runs like a champ. Whooda thought.....

Anyway, thanks to all for taking the time to respond and share their ideas on what was a perplexing problem. 

Mike


----------



## TEXASBANJO (5 mo ago)

RetiredLE said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Does anyone know were I can get info on either the bearing set or the spindle assembly for a Sears Craftsman wood shaper Model # 113.23920.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread and an old shaper from Sears/Craftsman, but the bearings used in the spindle are as follows: 6202-5/8-2RS This means this is a special 6202 series bearing with a 5/8" inside diameter for the shaft. The 2RS means that the side of these ball bears have 2 rubber seals. These are common bearings, still made today used in a lot of lawn equipment.


----------

